# Diagrama Cabeza movil Neo 250 (Lampara)



## lucaspalomba (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola los molesto en esta ocasion a ver si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama de esta cabeza movil Neo 250 de american pro para poder encarar la reparacion.

La falla es que una vez que inicia queda colgado con como con los motores trabados con un movimiento de reinicio constante.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 19, 2012)

hablas de esto??


----------



## lucaspalomba (Ago 19, 2012)

Exactamente esa cabeza tendras el diagrama? Saludos muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 20, 2012)

yo no, pero por aqui tal vez si.....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/equipos-iluminacion-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## capitanp (Sep 18, 2012)

y que error te da, depende el numero de error es el canal que fallo al inicio


----------



## lucaspalomba (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola muchas gracias por responderme, como hago para ver el codigo de error?
sALUDOS


----------



## capitanp (Sep 18, 2012)

cada vez antes que se reinicie indica el error en el display


----------

